
Ask HN: Can you recommend a service to divide a list of users into subgroups? - logunov
I have found services that can randomly divide a list into sublists of some size. 
But I want to do it by some criteria. For example gender, location (timezone), etc.
======
uberman
Does it have to be a 'service" or would a simple script work for you?

~~~
logunov
A simple script could work too.

